# anyone have access to metalwork facilities?



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone here have access to metalworking facilities. I mean pretty simple stuff here. Let me explain...

the drip tray on the fracino is still not ideal. Its a lot better, but IMHO trying to have clever pretty patterns on drip trays doesnt work. It just means water ends up splashing off the parts of the tray which are covered and going everywhere.

Companies like izzo and rocket etc do a much better job of this, with nice open grid style drip tray covers. I'm looking to get something like this made up.

Obviously it'd need to fit the cherub though. So i'd need to measure accurately and provide technical drawings for a new tray.

Does anyone have the facilities to make such a thing?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i'll take that as an ultra "no"


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Doesn't Callum cut portafilters etc?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Indeed, may need to see if I can catch his attention


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Have a look at frontpaneldesigner software. Is for designing aluminium front panels for rack equipment, but they can cut must sheets of aluminium to your spec using the free software, and it also calculates the price for you.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I think aluminium would tarnish badly on a coffee machine. It would need to be stainless steel I think

Ta for the info though.

Edit: could always go powder coated black tho


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

They offer anodisation in most colours. And engraving. Still worth a look.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Sheet stainless is expensive stuff, I looked into it for a copy cat mazzer electronic doserless shoot.

Aluminium is versatile, cheap just untreated it would tarnish in no time, anodising is relatively simple though and I'm sure if you find someone local who does drip anodising they'll add your drip tray to the next time they do black for peanuts.

Design wise I could draw it up in solidworks if your needing drawings to make enquiries.

Off topic, but all recent radio silence has been down to my cad coursework hand in


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Pneumatic bolt cutter?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

shrink said:


> Pneumatic bolt cutter?


Yeah had to do build every component for scratch - then assemble it create the safety cover for them.

Then make sure it is all strong enough for the design brief, it's been a decent project just a few sleepness nights in the last week.


----------



## scottawesome (Mar 12, 2013)

I've been hoping to knock together a bit of custom equipment myself - I'm planning on joining my local hackerspace soon and run my ideas past them.

The one in Leeds has quite a few metalworking facilities and a 3D printer!

http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

scottawesome said:


> The one in Leeds has quite a few metalworking facilities and a 3D printer!


3D printings great untill you realise how expensive it is, what would suffice for most is access to a decent laser bed for drip tray woes.


----------



## scottawesome (Mar 12, 2013)

hmmm... I was hoping to print myself a small funnel type piece of equipment that would fit into the screw thread on the bottom of a Hario Mini... so the coffee grinds could fall directly into my espresso filter (nicely locked in place below it somehow).

This is part of a little project to turn a Hario mini mill in to a direct dispensing electric grinder - at a fraction of the price of an equivelent quality electric grinder. In theory!

I admit, I hadn't yet looked in to the cost of the 3d printing. What would you recommend as an alternative?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Also the second issue with 3d printing is that is only plastic, so it's only really used to visualise prototypes. 3d printing is very interesting though and the cutting edge of the tech is printing proper metal parts.

Sounds like a good project and my first suggestion is to go for a brutal prototype that works. Then refine the design. For average joe all this computer design is complete overkill it of course helps to visualise what can be done before you "commit to cutting" but anyone with a serious idea should already have some part of plan that with abit of bodging should come together for at least a mk1 proto.

If that makes sense? Drop me a pm if you want a chat properly and ill see if I can help


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Calllum, I'm a bit confused by a couple of things you say, design and fabrication is clearly what you are doing, so maybe you can clear a couple of things up with regards to 3d printing...

I get all my info from tech blogs and casual reading but as far as I understand it 3d printing is the most cost effective way of fabricating things that would be difficult or impossible with other fabrication methods (eg, making a small action figure), the relative cost of equipment is also much much cheaper. This is from my reading, so it seems odd to me that you say its great until you realise the cost, what are you comparing it to that is so much cheaper?

Secondly on the design side, I understand that most of the public dont have the first clue how to design something in 3d (I used to, and I know its difficult and time consuming) but if you know someone who can do this for you is it not right to say you can get a perfect design (from perfect measurements), obviously taking the accuracy of the 3d printer into account.

Scott - the problem that strikes me with your plan is the screw thread, only the most expensive 3d printers will be able to print at a high enough definition to produce an accurate thread and it would be very difficult to design in CAD. I did some reading into a self hardening rubber called Sugru which may allow you to produce at least a first prototype of your idea, just a bit of grease on the thread, mould the Sugru and wait for it to set... You can find methods to make 'home made Sugru' online as well. All food for thought.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

D_evans I'm not a designer or a fabricator just an aerospace student. I have general knowledge of building and of how to come up with solutions for problems I've had with products.

To 3d print you need a well built 3d model , same as you'd need some sort of document or photo to print in a normal printer.

Even if you had the model and were ready to move onto 3d printing the rapid prototyped part wouldn't be fit for actual use hence why I suggested going the old drawing board method.

Sugru is great stuff and is a modders delight forming threads in the way you suggested would probably work and be viable enough to mould your hario to whatever you want to use to get the coffee into the pf. Then the last piece of the puzzle would be sorting the drill attachment out.

But this is just what I think, and you mentioned action figures? They're injection moulded 3d print is too slow for mass production.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ahh cool, too many assumptions on my part about your course









surely the printed part would be suitable for some uses, I didn't have mass production in mind at all and I understand the speed limitations there. I remember reading however that the suit in Iron Man was made on a 3d printer, for example.

Again, if you wanted to produce a custom 3d toy, a one off, 3d printing would be the most obvious route in my mind to accomplishing this, and the end product would by all means be fit for actual use. I have read about and watched videos of 3d printed parts being made to make custom RC cars, print parts for a mechanical arm for a child amputee, and even 3d printers used like vending machines to produce an action figure whilst you wait. All of these uses were absolutely fit for actual use.

edit: just some sources for info

3D printed makerbot RC cars:





 (I guess you could argue this is still a 'prototype' but the cost of production was miles below what motorised prosthetics cost)

Iron Man suit : http://www.fespa.com/fespa-tv/world-exclusive-3d-printing-the-iron-man-suit.html (this was actually all just for prototyping now I re-ead it







)


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Slightly off topic, but have a look at youtube and enter "sand beast" some of the smaller ones are 3D printed, truly amazing. Apparently the U.S, military can print metal parts for vehicles etc now.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

And new skulls : http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/150354-75-of-a-human-skull-replaced-with-3d-printed-material









I just googled sand beast and 0_0





 just the fact that it comes out of the printer ready to use is mad.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeahs cutting edge 3d printing is awesome it just isn't viable to average joe, it's like imagine if I suggested to make my courses bolt croppers out of titanium it's just overkill.

And the fact most rapid prototyping well be able to look at is the plastic stuff which is good for product visualisation and pitching for funding for projects or production.

I'm very slow replying because I'm working at the mo hence why I already realise d_evans has shot a reply through


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

shrink said:


> Anyone here have access to metalworking facilities. I mean pretty simple stuff here. Let me explain...
> 
> the drip tray on the fracino is still not ideal. Its a lot better, but IMHO trying to have clever pretty patterns on drip trays doesnt work. It just means water ends up splashing off the parts of the tray which are covered and going everywhere.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty new to the forum, but i am a Welder Fabricator and funnily enough i work in stainless steel quite alot







Let me know what you need, dimensions thickness and maybe we can come up with a design together. I'm quite happy to help you come up with a better design for what you need and I have the equipment to realise a fairly simple sheet project, where are you?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey there

Thanks for the response.

I'm based In edinburgh myself. I have some (distant) background in technical drawing, so I'm fairly sure I can draw up what I'm looking for with appropriate dimensions etc. what kind of info ( aside from plan view and thickness) would you need?

It should present itself as a very simple sheet stainless project. Around 1mm thick sheet for stiffness, suitably perforated/cut/stamped.


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

shrink said:


> Hey there
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> ...


That should be it really, if it is just a flat sheet, you could go thicker, possibly 2mm might have a more soild feel - less tinny. I have access to a waterjet cutter which can cut any design that I can draw in cad, or if its just rows of holes I can cut them in my workshop. the problem with punching such a small plate would be the distortion it causes. Either way get on that drawing board and i'll see what i can do!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Water jets ftw.


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

Callum_T said:



> Water jets ftw.


LOL! love them jets


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Cool... Will draw something up and get it into a PDF for ya


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

If you're going with waterjets you HAVE TO at least get your initials or some kind of custom design going on!!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Lol, the whole idea is to stop water spilling all over the place. Going to be keeping it very simple indeed!


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Aw come on! Maybe some sneaky initials in the corner?!


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

shrink said:


> Cool... Will draw something up and get it into a PDF for ya


Ok great Pm me when you have something


----------

